Ask HN: Why can't we have an open android and apple store - micheal_1501
======
micheal_1501
Recently My playstore account got terminated for unknown reason as none my
apps suspended for copyright issues or policy violations. I got to know
through various web articles that there is only 1% of chance of my account
getting restored.

    
    
      I have invested last two years into android app development and now all that hardwork is gone for nothing in the blink of eye just because a fucking bot figured out that there is some crazy violation that I have never committed.
       
       Currently I am dejected don't know what to do and I don't want other developers to get affected in the same manner.
    
      So the question why can't we have a community playstore, appstore similar to package managers eg :- npm.
    
      Please somebody build such store and we all should force google so that It wont show a warning when we try to install apps from that store.

~~~
ac4tw
That's terrible. The opacity of app store developer interactions frustrates me
greatly.

I was actually thinking something similar to your suggestion the other day for
an entirely different reason. Specifically, trust based integrations to SCM so
that users could be more certain their devices were running the same code
published as open source (it stemmed from a discussion on HN where some folks
mentioned that the only real way to know what's running on your device is to
rev. engineer it / decompile it). It would be great if we could have more
confidence that an open source app is indeed running the code published to
it's production branch.

~~~
micheal_1501
Yeah, If we could have a playstore or an appstore alternative shipped with new
devices that would decrease the monopoly of these tech giants.

------
edent
Here's the one I use for Android. [https://f-droid.org/](https://f-droid.org/)

~~~
micheal_1501
Thanks for the reply. Does it available on playstore

